# Baby Fry



## Bea (Mar 5, 2008)

I purchased a male and female Betta. They spawned 1 wk later. I now have Betta Fry which are now 10 days old. Do I remove the male Betta? If so when? My first time with these fish. Any advise would be appreciated. Thank U. Bea


----------



## bobbysgrl (Jan 5, 2008)

You have to remove both the male and female because they will eat the fry.


----------



## puff (Feb 12, 2008)

I have heard that male bettas care for the fry and female don't?
Hey, do post some pics of the fry - they must look adorable!!


----------



## Bea (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for your input on the baby fry. I am posting a video of the spawning and a video I took when the fry were 1 wk. (Photobucket.com) I seen them swimming about in the tank in the evening hours. I wonder why they come out in the evening and not in the daytime. Do you know why? The male is still in the tank I will remove him. Thanks!


----------



## puff (Feb 12, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

The female should have been removed as soon as the spawning was complete for her own safety. The male is usually removed when the fry are "free swimming" which would be after 3 or 4 days. Before that you will see fry falling from the nest and the male will put them in a bubble in his mouth and blow the bubble back into the nest. At that point they usually have a visible yolk sack still attached to them. When they are actually swimming and not just falling from the nest they are called free swimming.


----------

